# pasado indicativo de salir



## cinamon_at

Espero no aburriros demasiado, pero tengo otro problema con los pasados. Esta vez encontré las siguientes frases en un ejercicio por internet: 

Ha salido hace un rato.
Salió hace un rato.

Y la unica explicacion en la pagina era: son diferentes. Qué listo, no? Me gustaria sí alguien me lo aclarara. Y solo por curiosidad quisiera saber sí tambien existe y que significara: Salía hace un rato.

GRACIAS


----------



## jester.

Pues, "un rato" designa un periodo indefinido. Por eso creo que en la primera frase este periodo es más bien corto mientras que es más largo en la segunda. No les veo otra diferencia a esta frases.


----------



## heidita

cinamon_at said:


> Ha salido hace un rato.
> Salió hace un rato.
> 
> Y la única explicación en la página era: son diferentes. ¿Qué listo, no? Me gustaría si alguien me lo puede aclarar. Y solo por curiosidad quisiera saber si también existe y que significaría: Salía hace un rato.
> 
> GRACIAS


 
Hola cinamon, me gusta tu interés por la gramática, siempre me ha fascinado. 

Esta es una pregunta típica para el foro "solo español". Ya que veo que tu dominio del idioma es bueno, inténtalo ahí.

Yo te puedo contestar que más que nada es regional el uso en España. En Madrid diríamos_ ha salido_.... en Galicia, por poner un ejemplo, predomina el uso del indefinido, así que ahí dirían _salió...._

Por lo demás puede haber alguna que otra diferencia fina. Te lo aclararán en el _foro español_ (no admiten ahí hablar en alemán)

_Unos apuntes:_ 

sí con tilde: _ja_

¡Ojo con la doble puntuación en preguntas y exclamaciones! Y con tildes en general.


----------



## Sidjanga

cinamon_at said:


> Ha salido hace un rato.
> Salió hace un rato.


Hola:

Ya tan sólo por "costumbre" de los respectivos hablantes o diferencias lingüísticas regionales, la primera la vas a oir mucho más en España que en América Latina (sobre todo en contextos temporales como _hace un rato, hoy, esta mañana, esta semana,..._, en los que se suele usar el pasado simple en América, al menos para situaciones "terminadas" desde el punto de vista del hablante).
Aparte de eso, el pretérito perfecto (_ha salido_) puede denotar más cercanía emocional (más cercanía subjetiva, percibida por el hablante), como por ejemplo en frases como _Mi madre ha muerto hace tres años_.

_ Salía hace un rato_: 
No sé si se dirá así en alguna situación. Lo único que se me ocurre en este contexto es el "pasado histórico" (?), que se usa relativamente mucho en la prensa o en textos conmemorativos sobre personajes más o menos célebres: _
Aquella tibia mañana de febrero del 1957, Fulanito *moría *en la Plaza Mayor._,
y que parece funcionar como un "zoom" para acercarte mentalmente lo máximo posible a la situación en cuestión, muchas veces más o menos dramática.

Espero que te sirva, y que quizá algún hispanohablante lo pueda confirmar, comentar o matizar.

Saludos

PD: y sí, me parece muy buena la sugerencia de Heidita. 
¿Acaso será posible mover el hilo?


----------



## Rayines

Hola: Agrego a las excelentes explicaciones que el pretérito imperfecto "*salía*" se emplea para acciones habitualmente realizadas en el pasado: "*Salía* los días de sol a pasear por la ciudad", o bien expresa una acción que se realiza simultáneamente a otra, realizada en el pasado; por lo tanto, no correspondería decir sólo "*salía* hace un rato", pero sí: "*Salía* hace un rato, cuando me detuvo el sonido del teléfono" (acciones simultáneas).


----------



## heidita

Mi muy estimada Ines, no estoy de acuerdo contigo._ Salía hace un rato_ no creo que se puede decir. Tal caso, y entonces sí tendría sentido, 

Salía un rato...... (como en : iba a salir un rato....)


----------



## Rayines

heidita said:


> Mi muy estimada Ines, no estoy de acuerdo contigo._ Salía hace un rato_ no creo que se puede decir. Tal caso, y entonces sí tendría sentido,
> 
> Salía un rato...... (como en : iba a salir un rato....)


¡Hola, heidita, qué tal!...No es común usarlo así, más bien decimos "estaba saliendo....cuando". Pero si coincide con otra acción simultánea, entonces.....se puede usar (Bueno, por lo menos lo leí ). Por ejemplo si escuchas una crónica policial, por decir: "¿En qué momento vio al asaltante?", "Justo yo salía de mi casa -hace un rato- cuando vi correr al muchacho".(Bueno, acá lo diríamos )


----------



## heidita

Sigo pensando, *Inés,* que no suena bien. En efecto, sin "hace un rato" cualquier cosa, pero con ese añadido....


----------



## Mariarayen

Ambos son pasados perfectos, no hay diferencia entre ellos, tal es así que en algunos lugares solo se usa el perfecto simple como en Buenos Aires y en otros el perfecto compuesto, Madrid por ejemplo


----------



## elroy

Nota del Moderador: Este hilo ha sido trasladado hacia el foro Sólo Español desde el foro Español-Deutsch.


----------

